# 1099 forms - late



## milooo

i still did not receive anything from uber yet to do my taxes. do they mail me something???


----------



## Older Chauffeur

milooo said:


> i still did not receive anything from uber yet to do my taxes. do they mail me something???


They have until the 31st to send it.


----------



## Dback2004

I'm pretty sure it's an electronic download on partners.uber.com. If I remember right you'll get an email or in-app notification when it's available. Mine's not on there yet, they'll probably wait until last minute like most companies these days... really don't understand why as it's all electronic to begin with


----------



## Dback2004

It's electronic download if you filled out the consent online for e-delivery. Otherwise they'll probably mail on 1/31 and you'll get a couple days later. Mine is posted now but I never got a notice telling me that...


----------



## MusicJazz

If you do not consent to electronic delivery it should be mailed to you mailing address. I have also not received mine yet.


----------



## milooo

i got a email saying it was ready to download and to agree to electronic download will im not going to agree and make them mail me one.


----------



## buck

I got notice it was at partners.uber.com When I click on the link it takes me to the riders page and I cannot get to the drivers page. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## milooo

well i didnt agree to dowlload a copy of my 1099 and still did not receive anything yet


----------



## DAS-AUTO

Im still waiting too. I deleted my driver account in Nov, so no online access. Their email reply was watch for it in the mail...


----------



## DocT

Still waiting for my 1099 in the mail too.


----------



## Sokrat

Hi guys,
I cant find "Yearly Summary" information for 2017 on my Tax dashboard. My last monthly summary was for April 2017. Please let me know if someone has the same problem, I opened an incident case but there wasn't any helpful suggestion from UBER.
Thank you.


----------



## neweagle

Unfortunately this doesn’t surprise me. Ever since they fully implemented upfront pricing, Uber did away with the tax summaries. I believe this is because all rides are reported as gross income for drivers, so they have tried to keep drivers from knowing just how much in Upfront Fares are being reported as “gross income” because it will be clear to every driver just how big the discrepancy is between the upfront fares and driver payouts.


----------



## wk1102

Sokrat said:


> Hi guys,
> I cant find "Yearly Summary" information for 2017 on my Tax dashboard. My last monthly summary was for April 2017. Please let me know if someone has the same problem, I opened an incident case but there wasn't any helpful suggestion from UBER.
> Thank you.


It will be here by Jan 31.


----------



## Thayer

wk1102 said:


> It will be here by Jan 31.


IS this reliable info?


----------



## wk1102

Thayer said:


> IS this reliable info?


Of course, some stranger on the internet told you. 

It's also in the help section on the app.


----------



## NCHeel

Thayer said:


> IS this reliable info?


By law, they have to supply 1099's by then. Don't kow if we will get a tax summary breakdown like years (or months) past. You may have to use the 1099 and deduct the Uber payouts to find out how much they kept.


----------



## wk1102




----------



## thatridesharegirl




----------



## Kelleigh710

I actually just reached out to Uber on Facebook via private message regarding my missing summary. Mt 1099 and 1099-K are there, but not the summary. They have escalated the issue and will be responding to me via in-app support. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Nick781

Kelleigh710 said:


> I actually just reached out to Uber on Facebook via private message regarding my missing summary. Mt 1099 and 1099-K are there, but not the summary. They have escalated the issue and will be responding to me via in-app support. I will keep you posted.


Why would you do that.... they have up to the 31st to send it


----------



## Kelleigh710

Nick781 said:


> Why would you do that.... they have up to the 31st to send it


I did that because the actual tax forms needed for filing are already up. I wanted to ensure that a summary would be forthcoming so that I could calculate my expenses properly (booking fees, etc.). Usually the issue is the opposite, the summary is up but the tax forms are posted late. It was concerning to me the tax forms were there and the summary was not. Technically, they don't HAVE to provide a summary at all. They only need to provide us with 1099's and let us figure it all out.


----------



## Nick781

Kelleigh710 said:


> I did that because the actual tax forms needed for filing are already up. I wanted to ensure that a summary would be forthcoming so that I could calculate my expenses properly (booking fees, etc.). Usually the issue is the opposite, the summary is up but the tax forms are posted late. It was concerning to me the tax forms were there and the summary was not. Technically, they don't HAVE to provide a summary at all. They only need to provide us with 1099's and let us figure it all out.


"On reviewing your request I would like to explain that your Yearly Tax Summary will be available in your Partners Dashboard at-most by January 31, 2018."

I asked too


----------



## bobby747

Ever since they fully implemented upfront pricing.. wrong it will be here 31th many might be schocked at this years difference %%%%


----------



## driver85

What do we put for box 16 & 17? Like state withholding is it same as federal?


----------



## luckytown

NCHeel said:


> By law, they have to supply 1099's by then. Don't kow if we will get a tax summary breakdown like years (or months) past. You may have to use the 1099 and deduct the Uber payouts to find out how much they kept.


With out the yearly summary it will be difficult to figure out booking fees, uber rider fees balck car fees airport fees and all other charges that are broken out like previous years....how will we know those figures??????



Kelleigh710 said:


> I did that because the actual tax forms needed for filing are already up. I wanted to ensure that a summary would be forthcoming so that I could calculate my expenses properly (booking fees, etc.). Usually the issue is the opposite, the summary is up but the tax forms are posted late. It was concerning to me the tax forms were there and the summary was not. Technically, they don't HAVE to provide a summary at all. They only need to provide us with 1099's and let us figure it all out.


Yes, I also thought since the 1099 and 1099k were there that the summary should be there also.....they have all the totals on the 1099's so summary should be there also


----------



## hulksmash

I had the same problem and just got a cut and paste response from Rohit. I thought the other months would just have net fares due to the new pay agreement but that’s not it either. I compared the 1099 totals to my deposits and they are still off. I can do the math myself but I need documentation to be able to deduct the Uber fees from gross receipts in case of an audit. He also said annual summary is available but of course it isn’t. 

Yeah they said by January 31 but why put up any documents if they aren’t all complete? Lyft provided this info without any fuss.


----------



## neweagle

bobby747 said:


> Ever since they fully implemented upfront pricing.. wrong it will be here 31th many might be schocked at this years difference %%%%


THIS!!!!! I think it would be an interesting thread topic to have drivers post the percentages of "revenue" are based on Uber service fees this year which is how they collect on the upfront pricing, to see Uber's average take from fares across the board.


----------



## jgiun1

I got lyfts, my wife W2 and my Uber dashboard thingy still only shows 2016 tax stuff.


----------



## Remlap48.5

I got mine. Had to go online (not the phone app) into my Uber account, and it's there under Tax Info..


----------



## Gorman

My Tax Info page online does not show anything yet. Just ads to help file.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Gorman said:


> My Tax Info page online does not show anything yet. Just ads to help file.


They have until Jan 31 to get the 1099 forms out (postmarked.) I'm guessing the electronic version would be due the same day.


----------



## Scentsygal

I know they have til the 31st, just curious why some are up and others are not. this ALL we need now to finish up and file our taxes for the year


----------



## jgiun1

I posted this in another thread, but answer from them on twitter


----------



## Older Chauffeur

jgiun1 said:


> I posted this in another thread, but answer from them on twitter


I tried to find your post to show it to Gorman. Good explanation for everyone to read.


----------



## jgiun1

Older Chauffeur said:


> I tried to find your post to show it to Gorman. Good explanation for everyone to read.


Figured it might help.....the first response was computer generated. That would explain on some threads why the ones that got the info, only got a portion.


----------



## PrettyUberDriver

jgiun1 said:


> I got lyfts, my wife W2 and my Uber dashboard thingy still only shows 2016 tax stuff.


No tax docs for 2017 yet. Uber can produce self-driving cars but can't produce tax documents until deadline Jan 31st apparently.


----------



## kc2018

I am a quarterly filer and am required to send my tax return tomorrow. Uber is sickening. Every other 1099 has arrived.

Also, they sure want to sell us 'free' Turbotax. If you look at the reviews, it is FAR from free. I do my taxes by hand and don't see why people can't fill out a 1040 and a Schedule C.


----------



## Skinny1

I really hope the up front pricing shows some discrepancies and a sh&t storm ensues .


----------



## fennec2009

I have my federal return already done by hand, still need to do two state returns. I’m debating if it is worth paying money to e-file. I’m only getting like $350 back and it doesn’t seem like there’s any cheap enough options. Might just suck it up and wait the 2-3 months it’ll take to mail it in...


----------



## kc2018

fennec2009 said:


> I have my federal return already done by hand, still need to do two state returns. I'm debating if it is worth paying money to e-file. I'm only getting like $350 back and it doesn't seem like there's any cheap enough options. Might just suck it up and wait the 2-3 months it'll take to mail it in...


It says you can file for free with several software programs.

https://apps.irs.gov/app/freeFile/jsp/index.jsp

I just mail it in because I never get a refund as a fully self-employed person.


----------



## fennec2009

I don’t know that any of those will support a Schedule C or SE though. I’ve always free filed in the past but only had W2 income until last year. Looks like I can use the IRS Free File system to electronically fill in the forms and efile them there. Should be pretty easy since I already have my 1040 done at home.


----------



## cakoo10

Absolutely ridiculous. It’s the last thing I was Waiting for and I go Check it today and it’s not there


----------



## jgiun1

cakoo10 said:


> Absolutely ridiculous. It's the last thing I was Waiting for and I go Check it today and it's not there


Same here


----------



## LAbDog65

As of 1/30, nothing


----------



## ARTENNZ1967

i got 1099-MISC
but not 1099-K
anyone know when 1099 K will be available?
i'm leaving the country tomorrow, im not coming back until july


----------



## NUBER-LE

UBER offering Turbo Tax Self Employed for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Free to file schedule C and state and federal.


----------



## fennec2009

Unfortunately I’m only on Lyft and GrubHub right now. It’s been over a month since I gave Uber all my info, still says they are processing and will let me know once approved. After reading this forum I don’t even want to do it anymore hahahah


----------



## NUBER-LE

If you give UBER all your info, it wil show processing until you get your vehicle inspected. Once you get your car inspected, you will be good to go in about 2 hours.


----------



## fennec2009

They never put anything in the app or emailed me about an inspection...I just opened the app and it’s asking for my registration again...whatever, I’m moving in a week I’ll just redo it later....maybe. Lyft had me approved in less that 48 hrs, no inspection


----------



## Older Chauffeur

kc2018 said:


> I am a quarterly filer and am required to send my tax return tomorrow. Uber is sickening. Every other 1099 has arrived.
> 
> Also, they sure want to sell us 'free' Turbotax. If you look at the reviews, it is FAR from free. I do my taxes by hand and don't see why people can't fill out a 1040 and a Schedule C.


Why would your date to file your tax return be different from from everyone else? The filing period for 2017 just opened yesterday and runs through April 17th. If you're talking about your final quarterly estimated tax payment for 2017, that was due on January 16th. You don't need your 1099 forms for 2017 for that.


----------



## fennec2009

Older Chauffeur said:


> Why would your date to file your tax return be different from from everyone else? The filing period for 2017 just opened yesterday and runs through April 17th. If you're talking about your final quarterly estimated tax payment for 2017, that was due on January 16th. You don't need your 1099 forms for 2017 for that.


You can extend that payment to February 1st if you get your 2017 yearly return in by then! I can't believe Uber is taking right until the last minute to get everything out. I had my 1099s from three other jobs a week ago! It's very inconvenient for anyone who makes quarterly payments if they planned to take that extension...


----------



## SEAL Team 5

kc2018 said:


> I am a quarterly filer and am required to send my tax return tomorrow.


I'm not following you being a "quarterly filer". QET's are due Jan 15th, Apr 15th, June 15th and Sept 15th. Now barring any weekends or holidays these dates could be extended by three calendar days.

What do you mean by you're required to send your tax return by Jan 31st? Are you sure that's not a state return? All IRS returns are due by Apr 15 and extensions are due by Aug 15th.



fennec2009 said:


> You can extend that payment to February 1st if you get your 2017 yearly return in by then! I can't believe Uber is taking right until the last minute to get everything out. I had my 1099s from three other jobs a week ago! It's very inconvenient for anyone who makes quarterly payments if they planned to take that extension...


Oh, I see what you're saying. You just want to make sure that you estimated the correct amount for 2017. Just pay your usual payment then make an amendment on this year's taxes. Don't fret. No penalties will be due by you.

BTW, good job for staying on top of your tax obligations.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

They don't give much of a window with that February 1 extension, do they?


----------



## Jo3030

Uber is trying to scam the numbers, they got all their top computers crunching the numbers as we speak


----------



## fennec2009

I was able to submit my federal return via www.freefilefillableforms.com tonight for free! Supports schedule C & SE. State returns will need to be mailed but that's OK. I've always been wary to file by myself without being walked through it by an Efile service, but it was easy.


----------



## MAurio

well, at least you all have access to both of your 1099's. I only have access to my 1099 misc. no yearly summary or 1099k


----------



## chambergojd

Good morning to everyone. I just woke up and checked my Uber dashboard for my yearly summary and haven't recieved anything. I know West Coast is 3 hours behind so I'm giving them the benefit of doubt. I'm in New Jersey, and wondering if anyone else is missing their yearly summary?


----------



## Rvy5067

chambergojd said:


> Good morning to everyone. I just woke up and checked my Uber dashboard for my yearly summary and haven't recieved anything. I know West Coast is 3 hours behind so I'm giving them the benefit of doubt. I'm in New Jersey, and wondering if anyone else is missing their yearly summary?


I'm here in pennsylvania and still have not recieved my tax summary. I also just checked hoping it would be there


----------



## MAurio

chambergojd said:


> Good morning to everyone. I just woke up and checked my Uber dashboard for my yearly summary and haven't recieved anything. I know West Coast is 3 hours behind so I'm giving them the benefit of doubt. I'm in New Jersey, and wondering if anyone else is missing their yearly summary?


I'm in Atlanta and nothing here either


----------



## Jufkii

Zip for me as well. Monthly Summaries through April 2017 and that's it.


----------



## Amy Torres

kc2018 said:


> I am a quarterly filer and am required to send my tax return tomorrow. Uber is sickening. Every other 1099 has arrived.
> 
> Also, they sure want to sell us 'free' Turbotax. If you look at the reviews, it is FAR from free. I do my taxes by hand and don't see why people can't fill out a 1040 and a Schedule C.


Did you get it yet?


----------



## Amy Torres

jgiun1 said:


> I got lyfts, my wife W2 and my Uber dashboard thingy still only shows 2016 tax stuff.


 did you get your 1099 today



jgiun1 said:


> I got lyfts, my wife W2 and my Uber dashboard thingy still only shows 2016 tax stuff.


No not yet. This is ridiculous


----------



## paulmsr

still not there but the day's not over.. if its not there when i look first thing tomorrow morning, then I'll contact them as they technically have till 11:59 tonight.


----------



## kc2018

Amy Torres said:


> Did you get it yet?


N o t h i n g.



fennec2009 said:


> I was able to submit my federal return via www.freefilefillableforms.com tonight for free! Supports schedule C & SE. State returns will need to be mailed but that's OK. I've always been wary to file by myself without being walked through it by an Efile service, but it was easy.


Could you just fill out the forms or did you get asked a milliion questions about things that do not matter (Turbotax)?

I just want to pick a form and enter the numbers.


----------



## luckytown

chambergojd said:


> Good morning to everyone. I just woke up and checked my Uber dashboard for my yearly summary and haven't recieved anything. I know West Coast is 3 hours behind so I'm giving them the benefit of doubt. I'm in New Jersey, and wondering if anyone else is missing their yearly summary?


I went to secaucus greenlight yesterday and they said 2017 summary will be avilable on Thursday.......lets see if they are telling the truth....


----------



## Amy Torres

Amy Torres said:


> Did you get it yet?


Figures I'm giving them till 12:30 because I know that on the west coast there a little further behind so by 12:30 that should be 9:30 our time and it should be there. if not I am so done with this Uber


----------



## Amy Torres

paulmsr said:


> still not there but the day's not over.. if its not there when i look first thing tomorrow morning, then I'll contact them as they technically have till 11:59 tonight.


 boy I hate technicalities


----------



## FloridaUber

No tax forms yet! Thanks Uber! 

I love waiting on you to get your shit together so I can do my taxes!


----------



## FloridaUber

luckytown said:


> I went to secaucus greenlight yesterday and they said 2017 summary will be avilable on Thursday.......lets see if they are telling the truth....


Thanks for saving me a trip, you have untill tomorrow Uber! Little shits.


----------



## Amy Torres

FloridaUber said:


> No tax forms yet! Thanks Uber!
> 
> I love waiting on you to get your shit together so I can do my taxes!


It really does suck people are saying that they have until 11:59 tonight to deliver it this is so freaking crazy



Amy Torres said:


> It really does suck people are saying that they have until 11:59 tonight to deliver it this is so freaking crazy


Please stay in touch with me if you receive it I'd love to know when you get yours


----------



## dirtylee

You guys pay taxes?


----------



## Amy Torres

dirtylee said:


> You guys pay taxes?


I usually don't have to pay in fact I usually get a couple of dollars or two


----------



## FloridaUber

Amy Torres said:


> It really does suck people are saying that they have until 11:59 tonight to deliver it this is so freaking crazy
> 
> Please stay in touch with me if you receive it I'd love to know when you get yours


A user here in another thread said he went to Green Light Hub and they told them Thursday.... ugh!


----------



## Amy Torres

I guess we have to wait patiently


----------



## fennec2009

kc2018 said:


> N o t h i n g.
> 
> Could you just fill out the forms or did you get asked a milliion questions about things that do not matter (Turbotax)?
> 
> I just want to pick a form and enter the numbers.


 It doesn't ask you questions. It's just like filling it out on paper, you fill in the respective fields based on the written instructions. It just lets you file it electronically so it will be processed faster. You need your AGI or PIN from last year to verify your identity.


----------



## paulmsr

haha im used to it, every year i have at least one job or company that the W2 or 1099 didnt show up till the 2nd or 3rd of february in the mail


----------



## kc2018

FloridaUber said:


> A user here in another thread said he went to Green Light Hub and they told them Thursday.... ugh!


If they don't have them in to the Federal Gov't today they are going to get fined.



fennec2009 said:


> It doesn't ask you questions. It's just like filling it out on paper, you fill in the respective fields based on the written instructions. It just lets you file it electronically so it will be processed faster. You need your AGI or PIN from last year to verify your identity.


Awesome! Thanks for sharing your info about it!!!


----------



## Saltyoldman

Jo3030 said:


> Uber is trying to scam the numbers, they got all their top computers crunching the numbers as we speak


This is very sad but most definitely true


----------



## jgiun1

Didn't get mine either


----------



## fennec2009

kc2018 said:


> If they don't have them in to the Federal Gov't today they are going to get fined.
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for sharing your info about it!!!


You should be able to do your 1040ES on there for your quarterly payments as well


----------



## dirtylee

Skinny1 said:


> I really hope the up front pricing shows some discrepancies and a sh&t storm ensues .


For some reason, monthly summary stopped in april. Seems like that's around the time the upfront scams began.

My 1099k includes everything that uber charged pax.

It does not include anything pertaining to June - December summaries on what fees were.


----------



## dirtylee

Welcome to Uber...


$4k on the 1099, bank acct deposits say $2k.  No wonder pax don't tip 100% of the time.


----------



## Skinny1

Yeah makes you wonder.

The monthly makes it really easy, go divide the number see your %.

I’m an XL driver mainly so my % runs 20-28% , it would be interesting if an X driver sees 30%+ taken. I just know that may be the case...


----------



## kc2018

Just got yearly summary but not the 1099 yet. A good sign, though!


----------



## ARTENNZ1967

Skinny1 said:


> Yeah makes you wonder.
> 
> The monthly makes it really easy, go divide the number see your %.
> 
> I'm an XL driver mainly so my % runs 20-28% , it would be interesting if an X driver sees 30%+ taken. I just know that may be the case...


i just got mine this morning, i'm an uber x driver
it was 30%


----------



## Skinny1

ARTENNZ1967 said:


> i just got mine this morning, i'm an uber x driver
> it was 30%


Yeah folks are reporting in.... that's huge $$ for their pockets .... add it up millions of drivers .


----------



## paulmsr

I looked at mine, I do X and Uber got 28%.. so an extra 3% w/ the upfront pricing


----------



## GaryOC

fwiw after multiple mssgs to uber, I just now finally received my 2017 tax summary.


----------



## paulmsr

popped up in past hour, right on schedule


----------



## jgiun1

I got mine at noon....hooray


----------



## Skinny1

28% I am primarily XL or surge driver on X so in line for me. They are actually skimming on those X rides I am sure which are to be 20%.


----------



## Carbalbm

As an FYI - my yearly summary did not include the tolls paid in the deductions section. Last year did, and the monthly summaries did as well (however they stopped posting after April), so don't overlook it when filing taxes.


----------



## Scentsygal

question: I read somewhere to lump lyft and uber in the same rideshare section on the tax form. is that right or should I seperate each out into seperate schedule c's?


----------



## Bret.trips

My summary is only showing number of trips and online miles. We should be getting all of the fees/commissions and such uber collects correct?


----------



## paulmsr

Bret.trips said:


> My summary is only showing number of trips and online miles. We should be getting all of the fees/commissions and such uber collects correct?


thats what page 1 showed on mine, it was a total of 4 for me


----------



## Robertmt

OK so I just checked my dashboard and I now have a summary, but no 1099. With no 1099 does that mean nothing has been reported to the government, and if I choose can I just ignore UBER earnings when I file? I'd prefer to just not mess with it at all if possible. Thanks


----------



## ChasinPaper247

Robertmt said:


> OK so I just checked my dashboard and I now have a summary, but no 1099. With no 1099 does that mean nothing has been reported to the government, and if I choose can I just ignore UBER earnings when I file? I'd prefer to just not mess with it at all if possible. Thanks


I finally have a tax summary too but no 1099, I know I should be getting one though because I am over the $600 threshold. Just seems weird that one but not the other would have been uploaded today...


----------



## paulmsr

ChasinPaper247 said:


> I finally have a tax summary too but no 1099, I know I should be getting one though because I am over the $600 threshold. Just seems weird that one but not the other would have been uploaded today...


the $600 threshold is for the 1099-MISC and that's regarding bonuses and things like that, that was paid to you by Uber.

the 1099-K is what they'd send you if you have more than 20k in transactions as Uber is technically not paying you, passengers are and Uber just takes a cut.


----------



## ChasinPaper247

Exactly... so I should have a 1099-MISC in addition to the yearly summary... which I do not


----------



## paulmsr

ChasinPaper247 said:


> Exactly... so I should have a 1099-MISC in addition to the yearly summary... which I do not


ahh well if you made that much from the boost and quest incentives congrats you put in some miles! haha... i'd assume that would be posted by the end of the day. but you have everything you need w/ the summary to file if you dont want to wait


----------



## Bret.trips

paulmsr said:


> thats what page 1 showed on mine, it was a total of 4 for me


I'm looking on my phone and iPad and only have the one page. Will check on a computer I guess.


----------



## LAbDog65

I have a yearly summary but no 1099. Uber said I will not get one because I didn't meet the criteria of over 20K. According to my yearly summary, they took 37% in fees. I thought it was supposed to be 25%.


----------



## paulmsr

LAbDog65 said:


> I have a yearly summary but no 1099. Uber said I will not get one because I didn't meet the criteria of over 20K. According to my yearly summary, they took 37% in fees. I thought it was supposed to be 25%.


they only take 25% of miles and time... the service fees are separate, we dont get a cut of that


----------



## neweagle

LAbDog65 said:


> I have a yearly summary but no 1099. Uber said I will not get one because I didn't meet the criteria of over 20K. According to my yearly summary, they took 37% in fees. I thought it was supposed to be 25%.


This is the kind of thing I've been interested to see. That's the impact of Upfront Pricing. You earn a commission based on time and miles driven, but the pax pays the upfront price that Uber charges based on whatever complicated algorithms they come up with. But they still have to report that the pax "paid" u, then you paid Uber the service fees, which is where the difference is.


----------



## paulmsr

neweagle said:


> This is the kind of thing I've been interested to see. That's the impact of Upfront Pricing. You earn a commission based on time and miles driven, but the pax pays the upfront price that Uber charges based on whatever complicated algorithms they come up with. But they still have to report that the pax "paid" u, then you paid Uber the service fees, which is where the difference is.


yea looking at it with the service fee increase because of upfront they took 28.5% overall, 3.5 extra


----------



## Jeffrides

I received my Yearly Summary and as far as I can tell they aren't putting tolls on there. Can anyone show me where they are breaking down tolls paid on theirs?


----------



## luckytown

Jeffrides said:


> I received my Yearly Summary and as far as I can tell they aren't putting tolls on there. Can anyone show me where they are breaking down tolls paid on theirs?


 the tolls are included in your total net payout.....you have to break it out yourself....it is in the amount they pay you everyweek.......in previous years they did it for you......not anymore....


----------



## Jeffrides

luckytown said:


> the tolls are included in your total net payout.....you have to break it out yourself....it is in the amount they pay you everyweek.......in previous years they did it for you......not anymore....


That's what I was thinking. But they have a section on the yearly summary that says tolls, just not broken out. Seems wrong

so we have to go through every weekly statement and add up tolls, what a pain.


----------



## luckytown

Jeffrides said:


> That's what I was thinking. But they have a section on the yearly summary that says tolls, just not broken out. Seems wrong


 The tolls are in your summary under YOUR NET PAYOUT......surprise!!!! your making less than you think......


----------



## paulmsr

ahh that was like one of the only things i didnt keep track of this year since it was on last years summary... this will be fun


----------



## Jeffrides

the tolls are being put in one of the deductions because the payout is correct. They are lumping them in with one of the other deductions, just not sure which one or why.


----------



## filldebasket

I still haven't seen my 1099 or end of year summary on line. I was going to call Uber Support about the missing 1099 but can't find a number anywhere on the Uber website. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## freediverdude

Nope the 1099s aren't there yet. I don't know if there's a deadline for electronic versions, but if you opted for electronic instead it should be the same, which means they missed the deadline lol.


----------



## filldebasket

freediverdude said:


> Nope the 1099s aren't there yet. I don't know if there's a deadline for electronic versions, but if you opted for electronic instead it should be the same, which means they missed the deadline lol.


Thanks. Have you been able to find a phone number to call so as to inquire? Not that it would do any good!


----------



## IUberGR

filldebasket said:


> Thanks. Have you been able to find a phone number to call so as to inquire? Not that it would do any good!


Sent them a DM on Twitter, then another to explain that, yes, I know where to find the tax forms, then another to tell them that no, a tax summary is not a 1099. They informed me that they'd be ready some time in February, so I'd have plenty of time to file my taxes. I then explained that they required to be sent by January 31, and they stopped responding to me.


----------



## illinibri92

Uggghhh... So here is what they say on the website regarding....

*What tax documents will I receive?*
As an independent contractor, you may receive a 1099-K and/or 1099-MISC form. 
We will provide you with a 1099-K if you earned at least $20,000 in gross unadjusted payments, and you provided at least 200 trips. If you do not meet both of these thresholds, you will not receive a 1099-K. 
We will provide you with a 1099-Misc if you received at least $600 in non-rider payments (i.e. referrals, on-trip promotions) 
If you meet these requirements and opted to receive your forms electronically, these documents will be on your Partner Dashboard by January 31, 2018. If you did not opt in for electronic delivery, you'll receive your tax forms via mail after February 1, 2018. 
If you don't qualify for either type of 1099, you'll still receive an Uber Tax Summary. This Tax Summary will give you the annual earnings information you need to easily file your taxes. 

Ok. So I did not meet "both of these thresholds" and I don't qualify for 1099-misc, so does that mean Uber will not be reporting my earnings to IRS? I am sure they are. I got a 1099-K last year and only had 20 trips totaling net income of $243. This year I had 479 trips, but only net payout of $1997. So since I do not "qualifyy for either type of 1099" per the above, then I am supposed to use my tax summary?? My 2017 Tax Summary is now on the website (as of today), but no 1099 is listed like last year. I use TurboTax to file and they are asking for a 1099. How do I report from a Tax Summary??


----------



## IUberGR

illinibri92 said:


> Uggghhh... So here is what they say on the website regarding....
> 
> *What tax documents will I receive?*
> As an independent contractor, you may receive a 1099-K and/or 1099-MISC form.
> We will provide you with a 1099-K if you earned at least $20,000 in gross unadjusted payments, and you provided at least 200 trips. If you do not meet both of these thresholds, you will not receive a 1099-K.
> We will provide you with a 1099-Misc if you received at least $600 in non-rider payments (i.e. referrals, on-trip promotions)
> If you meet these requirements and opted to receive your forms electronically, these documents will be on your Partner Dashboard by January 31, 2018. If you did not opt in for electronic delivery, you'll receive your tax forms via mail after February 1, 2018.
> If you don't qualify for either type of 1099, you'll still receive an Uber Tax Summary. This Tax Summary will give you the annual earnings information you need to easily file your taxes.
> 
> Ok. So I did not meet "both of these thresholds" and I don't qualify for 1099-misc, so does that mean Uber will not be reporting my earnings to IRS? I am sure they are. I got a 1099-K last year and only had 20 trips totaling net income of $243. This year I had 479 trips, but only net payout of $1997. So since I do not "qualifyy for either type of 1099" per the above, then I am supposed to use my tax summary?? My 2017 Tax Summary is now on the website (as of today), but no 1099 is listed like last year. I use TurboTax to file and they are asking for a 1099. How do I report from a Tax Summary??


Whoa, you're right! I thought they HAD to 1099 you if you made over $600? They always have in the past. Don't know what to do about that.



illinibri92 said:


> Uggghhh... So here is what they say on the website regarding....
> 
> *What tax documents will I receive?*
> As an independent contractor, you may receive a 1099-K and/or 1099-MISC form.
> We will provide you with a 1099-K if you earned at least $20,000 in gross unadjusted payments, and you provided at least 200 trips. If you do not meet both of these thresholds, you will not receive a 1099-K.
> We will provide you with a 1099-Misc if you received at least $600 in non-rider payments (i.e. referrals, on-trip promotions)
> If you meet these requirements and opted to receive your forms electronically, these documents will be on your Partner Dashboard by January 31, 2018. If you did not opt in for electronic delivery, you'll receive your tax forms via mail after February 1, 2018.
> If you don't qualify for either type of 1099, you'll still receive an Uber Tax Summary. This Tax Summary will give you the annual earnings information you need to easily file your taxes.
> 
> Ok. So I did not meet "both of these thresholds" and I don't qualify for 1099-misc, so does that mean Uber will not be reporting my earnings to IRS? I am sure they are. I got a 1099-K last year and only had 20 trips totaling net income of $243. This year I had 479 trips, but only net payout of $1997. So since I do not "qualifyy for either type of 1099" per the above, then I am supposed to use my tax summary?? My 2017 Tax Summary is now on the website (as of today), but no 1099 is listed like last year. I use TurboTax to file and they are asking for a 1099. How do I report from a Tax Summary??


FWIW Lyft DID 1099 me on ~ $5000 in total payments, Uber didn't on ~$8000.


----------



## ACHAVIS73

I am so confused. I have a tax summary but no 1099. Ugh these people suck.


----------



## Scentsygal

so can we just file without the 1099 stuff. hubs didn't make 20k and didn't get 600 or more in the other to get misc


----------



## illinibri92

I think so. I am filing on Turbo Tax. It allowed me to enter info to Schedule C. Still trying to make sure I did it right before filing.


----------



## Scentsygal

I used turbo tax too. I've had everything BUT this ready for a week. so I'm done and hit file.


----------



## UberTaxPro

paulmsr said:


> haha im used to it, every year i have at least one job or company that the W2 or 1099 didnt show up till the 2nd or 3rd of february in the mail


yep, the law states it has to be postmarked by Jan 31


----------



## dirtylee

Carbalbm said:


> As an FYI - my yearly summary did not include the tolls paid in the deductions section. Last year did, and the monthly summaries did as well (however they stopped posting after April), so don't overlook it when filing taxes.





Jeffrides said:


> I received my Yearly Summary and as far as I can tell they aren't putting tolls on there. Can anyone show me where they are breaking down tolls paid on theirs?


same. in fact, the jan - apr monthly aren't on there now.


----------



## dirtylee

I can't see the tolls being separated out anywhere. Also, looks like the fuel card is on there as an expense so.... 



Jeffrides said:


> the tolls are being put in one of the deductions because the payout is correct. They are lumping them in with one of the other deductions, just not sure which one or why.


you get paid tolls into your bank account. thats not taxable income.


----------



## freediverdude

That is highly unusual to have such a high threshold for issuing a 1099. Uber is doing something shady there. Even the lottery issues a 1099 for winnings over $600. Thank goodness this is my last dealings or paperwork having to do with them.


----------



## classad98

illinibri92 said:


> Uggghhh... So here is what they say on the website regarding....
> I'm in the same boat as you. I've always gotten a 1099K or 1099 misc. Lyft gave me one because it was $600 or more of income. I just called Uber support and the guy explained it's a new policy for Uber and to go to Turbo Tax for help.. geeez... from what I hear you have to use the summary statement and report the income under "other income" ...
> *What tax documents will I receive?*
> As an independent contractor, you may receive a 1099-K and/or 1099-MISC form.
> We will provide you with a 1099-K if you earned at least $20,000 in gross unadjusted payments, and you provided at least 200 trips. If you do not meet both of these thresholds, you will not receive a 1099-K.
> We will provide you with a 1099-Misc if you received at least $600 in non-rider payments (i.e. referrals, on-trip promotions)
> If you meet these requirements and opted to receive your forms electronically, these documents will be on your Partner Dashboard by January 31, 2018. If you did not opt in for electronic delivery, you'll receive your tax forms via mail after February 1, 2018.
> If you don't qualify for either type of 1099, you'll still receive an Uber Tax Summary. This Tax Summary will give you the annual earnings information you need to easily file your taxes.
> 
> Ok. So I did not meet "both of these thresholds" and I don't qualify for 1099-misc, so does that mean Uber will not be reporting my earnings to IRS? I am sure they are. I got a 1099-K last year and only had 20 trips totaling net income of $243. This year I had 479 trips, but only net payout of $1997. So since I do not "qualifyy for either type of 1099" per the above, then I am supposed to use my tax summary?? My 2017 Tax Summary is now on the website (as of today), but no 1099 is listed like last year. I use TurboTax to file and they are asking for a 1099. How do I report from a Tax Summary??


----------



## paulmsr

Jeffrides said:


> the tolls are being put in one of the deductions because the payout is correct. They are lumping them in with one of the other deductions, just not sure which one or why.


negative, the payout is correct but it has tolls included. Uber reimbursed you and deposited that in to your account


----------



## paulmsr

freediverdude said:


> That is highly unusual to have such a high threshold for issuing a 1099. Uber is doing something shady there. Even the lottery issues a 1099 for winnings over $600. Thank goodness this is my last dealings or paperwork having to do with them.


nothing shady, the 1099-K by IRS standards is 20k... lottery is 1099-MISC. Uber only has to provide a 1099-MISC if THEY pay you more than $600, that would be things like boost, quest, referrals


----------



## Lrlaz

So this is very confusing. I'm under $20K so it looks like I'm not getting a 1099, which is weird because I got one last year (only made $250 all 2016). I'm sure we still have to report it, but can we do this with just the 2017 summary information? What's everybody else doing?

Laz


----------



## Carbalbm

dirtylee said:


> same. in fact, the jan - apr monthly aren't on there now.


Lol, holy shit... where did the monthly summaries go?


----------



## Carbalbm

Lrlaz said:


> So this is very confusing. I'm under $20K so it looks like I'm not getting a 1099, which is weird because I got one last year (only made $250 all 2016). I'm sure we still have to report it, but can we do this with just the 2017 summary information? What's everybody else doing?
> 
> Laz


Uber doesn't want to show the discrepancy from switching to upfront pricing unless they absolutely have to.


----------



## Darin1138

Can anyone, I do got download the 1099 and it ways Blocked Plug-in, i click that and nothing happens.


----------



## freediverdude

paulmsr said:


> nothing shady, the 1099-K by IRS standards is 20k... lottery is 1099-MISC. Uber only has to provide a 1099-MISC if THEY pay you more than $600, that would be things like boost, quest, referrals


THEY did pay me, the weekly deposits were from raiser, not individual riders. They're just trying to act like they didn't. They set the fares, they set how much the drivers get out of it, they calculate the fares, they assign the drivers to the riders, everything except the driving. They're not just a third party pass through payment solution like they're trying to claim.


----------



## The Coach

Wondering if anyone received theirs yet. I saw the breakdown on the member site, but that's not good for filing.


----------



## UberTaxPro

The Coach said:


> Wondering if anyone received theirs yet. I saw the breakdown on the member site, but that's not good for filing.


You'll only receive one if you grossed more than $20,000.


----------



## Frax

No kidding. Otherwise I'd be charging people 10-15 bucks for those crap UE MC'D pickups where the food is never ready and have to wait every...bloody...time. Clearly we get no say in the charges billed to their customers. :|


----------



## Latekick

Uber sent me a 1099 for only $772.27

Why so little? I made much more---


----------



## Cableguynoe

Latekick said:


> Uber sent me a 1099 for only $772.27
> 
> Why so little? I made much more---


Apparently not


----------



## UberTaxPro

Latekick said:


> Uber sent me a 1099 for only $772.27
> 
> Why so little? I made much more---


Is it a 1099-K or a 1099-M?


----------



## Part Time AZ

1099-k if over $20k and 200 rides
1099-Misc if bonuses are over $600(referral money...)


----------



## Part Time AZ

Latekick said:


> Uber sent me a 1099 for only $772.27
> 
> Why so little? I made much more---


I called and was told law changed. They only provide 1099-k if income from rides is $20k+(And 200 rides given) and a 1099-misc if bonuses are over $600(referral money...)


----------



## UberTaxPro

Part Time AZ said:


> I called and was told law changed. They only provide 1099-k if income from rides is $20k+(And 200 rides given) and a 1099-misc if bonuses are over $600(referral money...)


The law didn't change. It's been 20K and 200 rides since 1099-K's went into effect in 2011. They just decided to follow the law to the letter this year for some reason. They weren't breaking the law when they sent them out previously. There is nothing in the law that states you can't send them out if under 20K and 200 trips.


----------



## Part Time AZ

So there is a driver on another thread that got a 1099-misc for $2700, but had another $7800 in driving income. How do they add the $7800 on their return and not trigger an automatic audit from the IRS? The numbers won’t match.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Part Time AZ said:


> So there is a driver on another thread that got a 1099-misc for $2700, but had another $7800 in driving income. How do they add the $7800 on their return and not trigger an automatic audit from the IRS? The numbers won't match.


First of all reporting more on your return than is reported to the IRS isn't going to trigger anything. Reporting less might be suspect. 
But the real issue is it's not the drivers problem. The driver is responsible for reporting the correct amount of income regardless of 1099's being issued or not.


----------



## Part Time AZ

I think the IRS realizes that handling all the extra 1099s is a waste of their time, because 90% of the drivers have enough mileage deductions to off set income and owe very little tax anyway. At least in the PHX area.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Part Time AZ said:


> I think the IRS realizes that handling all the extra 1099s is a waste of their time, because 90% of the drivers have enough mileage deductions to off set income and owe very little tax anyway. At least in the PHX area.


Maybe, but the rules apply to all business not just ride-share drivers.


----------



## neweagle

UberTaxPro said:


> The law didn't change. It's been 20K and 200 rides since 1099-K's went into effect in 2011. They just decided to follow the law to the letter this year for some reason. They weren't breaking the law when they sent them out previously. There is nothing in the law that states you can't send them out if under 20K and 200 trips.


Call me a conspiracy theorist but I think this is part of a larger effort to mask/obscure the impact of Upfront pricing on the percentage of Uber's take on every ride. The lower the number of times they show drivers the inflated number of their "earnings" vs. what folks know they made, the better to keep the outrage meter down.


----------



## Hondo51

filldebasket said:


> Thanks. Have you been able to find a phone
> 
> 
> filldebasket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Have you been able to find a phone number to call so as to inquire? Not that it would do any good!
> 
> 
> 
> I called 1-800-593-7069 from Uber Driver's App under Support (click on icon of telephone in upper right hand corner). Agent told me on Friday, Feb 2nd I would not be getting any 1099 misc, although my gross was over $7K. She said the $600 threshold only applies to referrals, boast, etc.... I started filing with TurboTax and they state anyone who pays you over $600 per year has to send you a 1099 misc. Period. I'm afraid if I file using Schedule C as others have mentioned I will have to go back and file a correction down the road.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hondo51

This is from irs.gov regarding 1099-misc:

File Form 1099-MISC for each person to whom you have paid during the year:


at least $10 in royalties or broker payments in lieu of dividends or tax-exempt interest;
at least $600 in:
rents;
services performed by someone who is not your employee;
prizes and awards;
other income payments;
medical and health care payments;
crop insurance proceeds;
cash payments for fish (or other aquatic life) you purchase from anyone engaged in the trade or business of catching fish;
generally, the cash paid from a notional principal contract to an individual, partnership, or estate;
payments to an attorney; or
any fishing boat proceeds,

As driver partners aren't we getting paid for "services performed by someone who is not your employee" OR we could be under "other income payments". Uber is not following US tax code and will be forcing thousands of driver/partners to file incorrect tax returns. Good luck surviving yet another scandal.


----------



## ARD

Have any folks actually gotten a 1099, for 2017, from Uber in the mail yet? I've not, as of 02-05-2017
On the uber.partners webpage I can see a link that says "download" for the tax information, but it's just an earnings report, not an official
1099. Is this what they call their 1099? I don't see any link on uber.partners where you can download an actual 1099?


----------



## mikes424

Mine came Saturday.


----------



## SuzeCB

ARD said:


> Have any folks actually gotten a 1099, for 2017, from Uber in the mail yet? I've not, as of 02-05-2017
> On the uber.partners webpage I can see a link that says "download" for the tax information, but it's just an earnings report, not an official
> 1099. Is this what they call their 1099? I don't see any link on uber.partners where you can download an actual 1099?


There are 3 different forms. 1099-k, 1099-misc, and annual summary. All 3 are useful for your taxes.


----------



## ARD

mikes424 said:


> Mine came Saturday.


Thanks. I'm now seeing this message on my app:
Maybe they don't send an actual 1099 form to all drivers.



SuzeCB said:


> There are 3 different forms. 1099-k, 1099-misc, and annual summary. All 3 are useful for your taxes.


Thanks. I know the tax summary has the info I need to file and deduct. But I thought I'd need an actual 1099 form copy to turn in with my taxes?


----------



## RamzFanz

ARD said:


> Thanks. I know the tax summary has the info I need to file and deduct. But I thought I'd need an actual 1099 form copy to turn in with my taxes?


You do not.


----------



## ARD

Thanks all, got it all good now. Time to file!


----------



## SuzeCB

ARD said:


> Thanks all, got it all good now. Time to file!


The 1099's aren't available to you on the website?


----------



## UberTaxPro

neweagle said:


> Call me a conspiracy theorist but I think this is part of a larger effort to mask/obscure the impact of Upfront pricing on the percentage of Uber's take on every ride. The lower the number of times they show drivers the inflated number of their "earnings" vs. what folks know they made, the better to keep the outrage meter down.


Interesting. OK I can't resist...you're a conspiracy theorist!


----------



## Matty760

not a bad thought Neweagle... i dont think thats it since the summary still shows what their commission was anyways. However as far as reporting to the IRS what uber took for their tax paying purposed it may be deceitful. Lyft didnt use to send out the 1099-k until just last year to be just like Uber, so seems uber is starting to do what lyft used to do and not issue 1099-k unless they need too... however if I dont have the 1099-k tax form from Uber now to know exactly what they are reporting to the IRS for their taxes and mine then its hard to say what the real purpose is of them not sending out 1099k anymore. Legally I think if they make a 1099k they have to send it to you and the IRS but if they dont report it then the IRS doesnt even know really. you could just report the lyft income but also deduct all miles from both platforms. If any questions arise then you can say the company didnt send out as required by law all tax forms to you by Jan 31st. Chances are Uber isn't reporting our income to the IRS but is reporting what they made to be technically legal but may be hiding something. just my opinion


----------



## Sabrina ONeal

Turns out for independent contractors, which is what uber considers us, companies have to provide some sort of earnings statement by the 31st of Jan. However, for the actual 1099s they have a bit of a longer timeframe.
Why can't Uber just communicate this to us instead of seeming so shady?


----------



## paulmsr

Sabrina ONeal said:


> Turns out for independent contractors, which is what uber considers us, companies have to provide some sort of earnings statement by the 31st of Jan. However, for the actual 1099s they have a bit of a longer timeframe.
> Why can't Uber just communicate this to us instead of seeming so shady?
> View attachment 202468


even last year the 1099-MISC was only for money paid to us directly by uber (i.e. promotions and referrals). even tho they say we're contractors they dont even treat us like that, they act as a third party, it's why they only send the 1099-K


----------



## jjsohio

I sure would like to know when I can expect the 1099 in whatever version they elect to use.


----------



## paulmsr

jjsohio said:


> I sure would like to know when I can expect the 1099 in whatever version they elect to use.


its been posted many times if you've earned under 20k in gross, you will not get the 1099-K and if they havent paid you more than $600 in bonuses then you won't get the 1099-MISC


----------



## IERide

My dashboard says my tax documents are ready, but the only thing there is the summary for 2017 - no 1099.. and nothing in the mail.
Does anyone have their 1099 yet??


----------



## tohunt4me

IERide said:


> My dashboard says my tax documents are ready, but the only thing there is the summary for 2017 - no 1099.. and nothing in the mail.
> Does anyone have their 1099 yet??


None here either.

They are LEGALLY REQUIRED TO BE MAILED VIA U.S. POSTAL SERVICE NO LATER THAN JAN. 31 !

Waiting . . .

Again
Law does not apply to mighty Uber ?


----------



## IERide

When they finally mail them out in mid-march i’m Sure they’ll be postmarked Jan 30 ...


----------



## Zardoz

paulmsr said:


> its been posted many times if you've earned under 20k in gross, you will not get the 1099-K and if they havent paid you more than $600 in bonuses then you won't get the 1099-MISC


Is this just an Uber policy / difference ? Because i drove for both PT last year in CA, I earned around $3800 from lyft and received a 1099-K , I earned around $2300 from uber (after their nearly $1200 cut...), yet did not receive a 1099 .

i keep logging in expecting one , but if should stop , let me know . just curious if i am the only one confused by this .

i had heard that in CA , if you earn over $ 600 as a freelancer / untaxed worker that you are supposed to get an official tax form .

(side note , their fees listed some $ 600 as an Uber Service Fee/Other Adjustments , then an additional $550 for a Booking Fee... anyone know what that is all about ?? Isn 't the whole purpose of Uber / Lyft that they are Booking the rides for us ? So why the extra Service Fee ?? )


----------



## hello it is sue

I am so confused. Tax report area says IF I DIDNT sign up for electronic it will come in the mail but I cannot find an area to determine what choice I picked. So I of course have updated my address. But I am confused as to if I will get a 1099. They have some bogus yearly summary that is useless on the webpage. So do I get a 1099 if my GROSS earning are above $600? Mine are $2234. My net earnings say $1429. Can I use these numbers? Also I kept my gas receipts and such from when I was driving, can I declare all that on my taxes? What did you all do?


----------



## NUBER-LE

hello it is sue said:


> I am so confused. Tax report area says IF I DIDNT sign up for electronic it will come in the mail but I cannot find an area to determine what choice I picked. So I of course have updated my address. But I am confused as to if I will get a 1099. They have some bogus yearly summary that is useless on the webpage. So do I get a 1099 if my GROSS earning are above $600? Mine are $2234. My net earnings say $1429. Can I use these numbers? Also I kept my gas receipts and such from when I was driving, can I declare all that on my taxes? What did you all do?


Schedule C using the sunmary uber sent you. Only report the earnings you received and deduct mileage. I did mine like that, uber will not give 1099 unless u made over 20,000 dollars. So IRS doesnt even know you earned the money. But schedule C using the summary. I paid like 300 in taxes for 7000 earnings.


----------



## hello it is sue

But they say if you make more than $600 you will get a 1099 Misc....and only over $20,000 do you get a 1099 K. So which is it? This is very confusing!
I see the below listed, so seems like I should of gotten one. Also, yes we deduct mileage, but also gas and expenses too right?

As an independent contractor, you may receive a 1099-K and/or 1099-MISC form. 
We will provide you with a 1099-K if you earned at least $20,000 in gross unadjusted payments, and you provided at least 200 trips. If you do not meet both of these thresholds, you will not receive a 1099-K. 
We will provide you with a 1099-Misc if you received at least $600 in non-rider payments (i.e. referrals, on-trip promotions) 
If you meet these requirements and opted to receive your forms electronically, these documents will be on your Partner Dashboard by January 31, 2018. If you did not opt in for electronic delivery, you'll receive your tax forms via mail after February 1, 2018. 
If you don't qualify for either type of 1099, you'll still receive an Uber Tax Summary. This Tax Summary will give you the annual earnings information you need to easily file your taxes. 


Has anyone one of you gotten a 1099misc? Thanks


----------



## paulmsr

hello it is sue said:


> But they say if you make more than $600 you will get a 1099 Misc....and only over $20,000 do you get a 1099 K. So which is it? This is very confusing!
> I see the below listed, so seems like I should of gotten one. Also, yes we deduct mileage, but also gas and expenses too right?
> 
> As an independent contractor, you may receive a 1099-K and/or 1099-MISC form.
> We will provide you with a 1099-K if you earned at least $20,000 in gross unadjusted payments, and you provided at least 200 trips. If you do not meet both of these thresholds, you will not receive a 1099-K.
> We will provide you with a 1099-Misc if you received at least $600 in non-rider payments (i.e. referrals, on-trip promotions)
> If you meet these requirements and opted to receive your forms electronically, these documents will be on your Partner Dashboard by January 31, 2018. If you did not opt in for electronic delivery, you'll receive your tax forms via mail after February 1, 2018.
> If you don't qualify for either type of 1099, you'll still receive an Uber Tax Summary. This Tax Summary will give you the annual earnings information you need to easily file your taxes.
> 
> Has anyone one of you gotten a 1099misc? Thanks


did you make over 20k gross??? No? Then no 1099-K

did Uber pay you over $600 in promotions (i.e. boost, quest, etc?) No? Then no 1099-MISC.

not that confusing



Zardoz said:


> Is this just an Uber policy / difference ? Because i drove for both PT last year in CA, I earned around $3800 from lyft and received a 1099-K , I earned around $2300 from uber (after their nearly $1200 cut...), yet did not receive a 1099


yes Uber decided to just follow the guidelines.. Last year I received a 1099-K with only about 8k in earnings.. This year I did not receive one it looks like they decided to do the bare minimum this year.


----------



## Michael Alan Basore

Hi all:

I think the real question here is: "How do I file my uber income without a 1099?"
Why you didn't get a 1099-K or 1099-Misc has already been covered. If you're still not clear on this, please re-read in detail..

If you really want to know how to file without a 1099, go back to the Tax forums and read a post from CamrySE, titled: How to file 2017 Uber Tax Summary w/ Turbo Tax. In this message, CamrySE explains HOW to file income without a 1099. Which is really your question here.


Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## Uncle Owen

NUBER-LE said:


> Schedule C using the sunmary uber sent you. Only report the earnings you received and deduct mileage. I did mine like that, uber will not give 1099 unless u made over 20,000 dollars. So IRS doesnt even know you earned the money. But schedule C using the summary. I paid like 300 in taxes for 7000 earnings.


That's the position I'm taking. My only concern is I can't get a "yes" or "no" answer from Uber on whether Uber is going to report the income to the IRS. If they're not, fine, but I want a written "no" so my backside is covered with the IRS. Calling their telephone support is pointless. I have no ill-will to the people working Uber's phones, but it's difficult to communicate with them, and they will not pass you on to the next level of phone support. I had a bit more luck addressing them through Facebook Messenger (!), but again, no solid confirmation of whether Uber is reporting to IRS or not. I think I'm done with Uber.


----------



## ncnealncn

I still don't have my 1099-Misc. All I see on Uber is the Summary.


----------



## paulmsr

ncnealncn said:


> I still don't have my 1099-Misc. All I see on Uber is the Summary.


if you didn't earn over $600 in promotions, meaning, boost, quest, etc. then you will not receive a MISC



Uncle Owen said:


> That's the position I'm taking. My only concern is I can't get a "yes" or "no" answer from Uber on whether Uber is going to report the income to the IRS. If they're not, fine, but I want a written "no" so my backside is covered with the IRS. Calling their telephone support is pointless. I have no ill-will to the people working Uber's phones, but it's difficult to communicate with them, and they will not pass you on to the next level of phone support. I had a bit more luck addressing them through Facebook Messenger (!), but again, no solid confirmation of whether Uber is reporting to IRS or not. I think I'm done with Uber.


Uber doesn't have to report if it doesnt meet the threshold but you're obligated to file taxes on money that you earn. Uber saying no they won't report wont cover your backside at all with the IRS. if you were audited best believe they'll find out you earned that money and ask why you didn't report it.


----------



## HRD2UBER

filldebasket said:


> I still haven't seen my 1099 or end of year summary on line. I was going to call Uber Support about the missing 1099 but can't find a number anywhere on the Uber website. Any help would be appreciated


*Just left Uber Hub because i didnt get a 1099 they said anybody that made over 20,000 are the only ones that get them..that's some BS
They made it easier for them not for us. Once again they **** their Drivers. I got my Lyft one right away on there website and I didn't make 20,000 with them. .*


----------



## paulmsr

HRD2UBER said:


> *Just left Uber Hub because i didnt get a 1099 they said anybody that made over 20,000 are the only ones that get them..that's some BS
> They made it easier for them not for us. Once again they &%[email protected]!* their Drivers. I got my Lyft one right away on there website and I didn't make 20,000 with them. .*


yes they made it easier for them, but it's not screwing us over in any way. you've got the summary you can still file your taxes..


----------



## HRD2UBER

paulmsr said:


> yes they made it easier for them, but it's not screwing us over in any way. you've got the summary you can still file your taxes..


Thank you so Much. I just didn't want to get to the tax person and they ask for a 1099. Plus I knew we got one for 2016 to file 2017. After all the stuff they into I just wanted to be sure...Have a Awesome day


----------



## IERide

My summary shows I made well over $600 in 2017, yet i still have no 1099 posted or in the mail. The legal deadline for mailing was 2 weeks ago..

Anyone else still waiting for their 1099?


----------



## 7Miles

I work for another similar company and they don't issue 1099 unless you made 20K gross.
Research if you want online. There are actually 2 thresholds $600 and $20000 for 1099Misc and 1099-K

Anyways , if you didn't make $20000 you still have to report it to IRS because they do report it to IRS just not on 1099 . Don't be fooled IRS has the info

I know this from a tax professional btw. Now I use TurboTax but before I hired tax guy

Here more from IRS

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/understanding-your-1099-k


----------



## randyb

haven't got mine yet either


----------

